# Eclipse Linux Fehler



## sambalmueslie (20. Jul 2005)

Hallole,
hab Suse 9.3 und hab mir jetzt Eclipse 3.1 gesaugt und entpackt.
Jetzt kommt beim starten folgende Fehlermeldung:


> JVM terminated. Exit code=1
> /usr/bin/java
> -Xms40m
> -Xmx256m
> ...



Weiß da jemand was dazu????
Hab schon paar ähliche Probleme gefunden aber dazu wusste keiner eine Lösung bisher. 
Danke


----------



## 8ull23y3 (20. Jul 2005)

Hm... weiss nicht. Haste n Symbolischen Link im Eclipseverzeichnis erstellt was auf den JRE-Ordner vom JDK zeigt?
Ansonsten solltest du das mal tun! Wo sich dein JDK befindet kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich SUSE nicht kenne.


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

hast du das gtk installiert?


----------



## sambalmueslie (21. Jul 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hast du das gtk installiert?



Meinst du KDE??? Sorry bin kein Linuxcrack. 
Verwende KDE 3.4.0


----------



## sambalmueslie (21. Jul 2005)

8ull23y3 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm... weiss nicht. Haste n Symbolischen Link im Eclipseverzeichnis erstellt was auf den JRE-Ordner vom JDK zeigt?
> Ansonsten solltest du das mal tun! Wo sich dein JDK befindet kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich SUSE nicht kenne.



Ähh sorry wie geht das ????


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

starte mal yast2

und suche in der installierten software nach gtk bzw. gnome


----------



## sambalmueslie (21. Jul 2005)

gtk und gtk2 sind installiert. 
Gnome nicht wirklich, da ich KDE verwende.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (22. Jul 2005)

> 8ull23y3 hat folgendes geschrieben::
> Hm... weiss nicht. Haste n Symbolischen Link im Eclipseverzeichnis erstellt was auf den JRE-Ordner vom JDK zeigt?
> Ansonsten solltest du das mal tun! Wo sich dein JDK befindet kann ich dir leider nicht sagen weil ich SUSE nicht kenne.
> 
> ...



Damit Eclipse unter Linux läuft musst du einen Symbolischen Link auf das im JDK enthaltenen JREs erstellen.
Dazu solltest du aber vorher ntärlich wissen wo sich das denn hin installiert hat 
Bei meinem Mandrake wars unter /usr/java/jdkx.x.x_x/jre und unter meinem Debian ists nu unter /usr/lib/j2sdk
Also musste n bisschen suchen!

Einen symbolischen Link zum JRE ertstellst du dann folgendermaßen:

Gehe in dein Eclipse verzechnis und ruf dort die Kommandozeile auf!

Tippe "ln -s " (ohne die Doubleqoutes) gefolgt von dem Pfad zum JRE also bei meinem Debian beispielsweise 

"ln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk/jre" <- so muss das in etwa aussehen wo genau das Java-Verzeichnis unter SUSE ist kann ich
dir leider nicht sagen sorry. Aber dann sollte Eclipse eigentlich laufen. Hoffen wir zumindest mal.

VIel Erfolg


----------



## sambalmueslie (23. Jul 2005)

Das mit dem Link hat einwandfrei geklappt, ist bei Suse auch in /usr/lib/jre
Leider läuft das Eclipse immer noch nicht wirklich.
Hab es nochmal in ein anderes Verzeichnis entpackt und dann startet es auch, aber nach kurzer Zeit (so 1-2 Minuten) stürzt es wieder ab mit dem wohlbekannten Bildschirm. 

Ich hab folgendes Java installiert, das dürfte aber doch kein Problem sein oder????
java version "1.4.2_08"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_08-b03)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2_08-b03, mixed mode)

Danke


----------



## Soulfly (23. Jul 2005)

In der Liste der Issues auf der Eclipse website konnte ich lesen das Eclipse Probleme verursacht, wenn gewisse GTK? Bibliotheken installiert sind, meist im zusammen hang mit KDE der dann versucht das GTK Programm auszuführen und dem dann  das Theme oder den Fenststil von KDE mitgibt. Dabei enstehen Probleme soweit ich weiß und lässt sich nur lösen indem du die Bibliothek löscht oder GNOME benutzt. Such unter google nach "Linux KDE Eclipse absturz", da solltest  du fündig werden.


----------



## sambalmueslie (23. Jul 2005)

Das wars, hab Gnome installiert und arbeite jetzt damit und es läuft einfach.
 8)  8)  8)  8)  8)  8)

Danke fürs helfen.


----------



## 8ull23y3 (23. Jul 2005)

Hm naja... ich kann unter KDE auch mit Eclipse arbeiten ohne das es abstürtzt.


----------



## Soulfly (24. Jul 2005)

dann sag mir doch ganz einfach welchen KDE-Desktop und welche gtk-qt-Engine 
(das war die Lib, die deinstalliert werden muss)


----------



## 8ull23y3 (28. Jul 2005)

kA ich hab KDE 3.3 und kA was fürn GTK

brb Sorry


----------

